# Why is my Albino pink?



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have just hatched my first Albino Royals. In one clutch all except 1 are the normal white and yellow. One of them is pink and yellow (see picture below). I first thought that it would fade in the first week or so but it is still pink. I only have this one photo at the moment but i will take more tomorrow.
Father is a Visual Albino, Mother is a Normal 100% het Albino


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

It's weird, but i like it. :no1:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i have no idea but i want one!

could it be a lavender albino or something?


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

As far as i know, i dont think there is any Lavender in the parents genes?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

you might be best posting this again in the snakes section, will get more views


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

itll be awsome if its a worlds first pinky albino wouldnt it! you sure you didt drop it in dye or somthing? :lol2: a very pretty snake, i hope it keeps the pink colouring as it gets older as ive never seen a snake that colour before!


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

cardinalgrom said:


> itll be awsome if its a worlds first pinky albino wouldnt it! you sure you didt drop it in dye or somthing? :lol2: a very pretty snake, i hope it keeps the pink colouring as it gets older as ive never seen a snake that colour before!


Thinking about it, my little boy did come out from the snake room with his paintbrush covered in pink paint!! :lol2:


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

thinking about it... it could be sunburn? i get that colour if out in the sun too long :mf_dribble:


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

I keep telling it that sunbeds are bad for it but it doesnt listen!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

wow that's stunning deffinatly a keeper ! : victory:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, I love that!! Its really Pink!


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

:gasp: I don't like snakes personally but I like this one he he :flrt:


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Is that real? :hmm:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

BoaQueen said:


> Is that real? :hmm:


Seconded.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

No, it's not real.


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pink Snake*

Keep it! If its a new morph/recessive gene it will be worth thousands! 

:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

photoshop :whistling2:


----------



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

Is it ok to use your pictures in my course work?


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> photoshop :whistling2:


 agreed :2thumb:


ChuckMorris said:


> Is it ok to use your pictures in my course work?


 its fake so i would not


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

ChuckMorris said:


> Is it ok to use your pictures in my course work?


You certainly can. Just about to upload video footage to prove everyone wrong!


----------



## ChuckMorris (Nov 7, 2010)

alfie01 said:


> You certainly can. Just about to upload video footage to prove everyone wrong!



I've seen it, and thank you. It'll come in handy with genetics )


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sadly the controversy over this snake is continuing in 3 different sections on this forum. So that i dont have to keep typing everything 3 times, i will try and keep everything in the one in the 'Snake' catagory.
Thank you for your support. Clearly the people who use the genetic section are much nicer people than thosein the 'Snake' bit.: victory:


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

i hope you prove them all wrong bro, and if i were you id breed exaclt the sma epair again next year!


----------

